# Comment on this performance pedigree?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Magic is my Faelan's brother  This entire litter is proving to be beautiful, talented and highly biddable with a high desire to both please and to work.

I cannot speak to the dam, but Windrush/Sunfire dogs are well rounded, do it all golden retrievers. Happy in the field, obedience or agility rings and warm and loving companions.

Umm, okay I guess you could say I love the Windrush/Sunfire blend - and the Sunfire lines


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know the breeder, but me I look for the lines I want. I really wanted Hootie, and Speaker and I found that with Gabby. 

Breeders are very important but I looked at pedigree first, then found the breeder. Tanbark and Sunfire are great lines that is for sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a friend that has a littermate to the tanbark grandmother. Of course she loves her dog, but he didn't turn out to really be what she was looking for in an obedience dog. He's not what you'd normally think of when you think of a Tanbark golden. I don't know if he's an exception to the litter or not. She did finish his OTCH, but it was due to a ton of hard work and spending an ungodly amount on traveling with him.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Interesting.

Turns out, the website wasn't current and they are all spoken for, so it's a moot point -- but still really interesting to get in put. It's been 10 years since I went looking for a puppy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The sire is littermate to TippyKayak's Comet, and the litter's grandfather Borax is my Finn's grandfather, and was wonderful dog.


----------

